# 28" and 19" Raibows today



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Fabulous outing on the Creek today...started off with a PT #12 and just caught some small bluegills, suckers, and creek chubs..some of the gills I caught were large in the 6" range...switched to a Steelhead All White Zonker Bonker tied on a steelhead hook and dumbell eyes of white with black pupils...Caught 2 SM bass in the 2lb range and 2 Large Bows 19" and 28"..the 28" bow was caught near the pool by the trailer park and gave quite a battle and peeled off 50yds of backing but netted him and weighed 5 lbs...and the unexpected catch of the day was a 18" Walleye...how that got in there who knows..as I arrived there were 2 others fly fishing and they experienced similar results...It was nice to get out without any rain...lol.

Apple Creek in Wooster Ohio was just recently stocked with over 1,000 rainbow trout in October and November of last year..and there is still alot of holdover trout in the Creek...the water temp was 53 degrees ....just wished I had a camera with me...cause no one would believe that I had this kind of an outing at Apple Creek....

You can read my fishing report here...http://www.cfrtu.org/CreelSurvey.asp?action=survey

look at the 7/6/2013 outing.....

and you can read about this wonderful creek here...

http://troutfishingwooster.blogspot.com/

:B:B:B


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

53 degrees.........hmmmm. That's spring creek like, unheard of on freestone streams in July except for maybe small headwater brookie streams. 

Well, seems like you had a good day, but I'm still shocked at the water temp, especially on a stream where warmwater species outnumbered trout. And 50yds of backing on a stream like Apple, how in the world does that happen?lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Just started fly fishing a couple weeks ago and just moved to the area last year so I've been looking for streams to try out. After reading HipWader's posts and blog, i decided to try out Apple Creek. I've got to say I'm a little jealous, I've fished it the last two days and got nothing to speak of. Admittedly I have no clue what I'm doing, but I'm kicking myself for taking today off. Congrats on the big fish!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Apple creek is a spring fed creek which stays cool year around even in the Summer months.....last year in my first outing to the creek I caught and released 2 brown trout that were 16" and 18" long....The Clear Fork Chapter of Trout Unlimited Stocks Apple Creek twice a year....once in the middle of October and again in November were they also have a fly fishing clinic for the kids and adults who want to learn fly fishing....there were 45 people signed up for that event last year and they all had a blast....it's not uncommon for me to catch the big ones in there...I fish from the Rt 30 Bridge all the way up to the Pittsburg Bridge...most anglers I see just fish in the park area....you gotta put on those waders and go up and down stream and get away from the trout in the main park....there very skittish there and are very picky....can't wait till they stock it again in October and November of this year because trout fishing will be good again in the winter months and I have had some good days were the temp's were in the 30's and snowing.....Apple creek by far is my favorite place to fish when all the main rivers and streams are blown out....it clears quickly....I am sure if you fish it sometime...you'll be back often....it's very addicting....but I will admit not all days are good days like today...there have been a few times I got skunnked and the trout were not hitting anything at all....but that is everywhere you go...some days are good others are not so good...but it beats sitting at home doing nothing and complaining about all the rain or lack of rain we have had so far this year......


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. I've only been there once but yeah TU stocks some nice fish in there.

If the stream stays as cool as you say it does, I wonder how it would be if they stocked it with fingerlings instead? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree ....I wish they would stock it with the smaller 8" - 12" bows instead of the usual mix of 12" - 22" bows...it would increase the number of fish and the chances of survival would increase dramatically also....I am just glad TU has a stocking program for the creek...beats catching bluegills and bass all day...Heck I do that when I fish the Nimissila Creek that runs into the Tuscarawas River...catch alot of Blugills and Bass on Poppers, Foam Spiders, and small streamers...I've even caught some Pike and Bowfins when I use my giant Marabou streamers in all White........


----------

